# EInstein and his jokes



## Caroline (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Einstein, thought I'd reply to the jokes all at once rather than one at a time. They are great and I have everyone in the office tittering, which is brilliant on a Monday. Keep up the good work. Between you and Norhtener we are all laughing!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Caroline,

Thanks for your kind words, so Northerner and I are the two forum comics then eh?

I thought I'd stop for a little while to let everyone catch up, there is nothing worse than joke overload.

There will be more, very soon.

David


----------

